# Diabetes



## bluehaze14 (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi Everyone Please can anyone tell me if the same medical checks are given in Cyprus for diabetes? I am Type 2 diet only so not on any medication. Are yearly checks given for retinopathy, feet, kidney function, HBA1C blood test cholesterol, see diabetes specialists etc? I am so worried about this and wondered if someone who has diabetes and is living in Cyprus could tell me how they are finding it? I know Veronica has helped me about general medical question but need to know about diabetes in particular. Will there be any costs for these tests? I am new to all of this so need some help please.

Nearly there as regards putting our property up for sale so hope to join you all next year.

Many thanks for all the help so far!!


Love Hazel x


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Diabetes is very common in Cyprus. My mother-in-law also has type 2, diet controlled and she is checked regularly by her doctors. I believe her GP is Dr. Marangos - 26220120 but there are certainly many good doctors at the Evangelismos and Iasis clinics in Paphos also. My wife had gestational diabetes during her pregnancy and they kept up with her and the baby very well. 
As for costs, I am not sure how much she pays but she does pay out of pocket. 

It is actually easier to maintain good health in Cyprus as the food is fresh and easily available and weather is great for walking/swimming most of the time. Hope this helps a bit and perhaps someone will know of a specialist if I don't get back to you with one by then.


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> Diabetes is very common in Cyprus. My mother-in-law also has type 2, diet controlled and she is checked regularly by her doctors. I believe her GP is Dr. Marangos - 26220120 but there are certainly many good doctors at the Evangelismos and Iasis clinics in Paphos also. My wife had gestational diabetes during her pregnancy and they kept up with her and the baby very well.
> As for costs, I am not sure how much she pays but she does pay out of pocket.
> 
> It is actually easier to maintain good health in Cyprus as the food is fresh and easily available and weather is great for walking/swimming most of the time. Hope this helps a bit and perhaps someone will know of a specialist if I don't get back to you with one by then.


While we were holidaying in September my husband was unexpectedly taken very ill and was admitted to the Evangelismos hospital, he was under the care of Dr Polydouros, who I knick named "Minty", as every time I asked when is the Dr coming to see my husband the nurses would shrug and say after 8!!  joking aside, both the medical and nursing care were excellent and when we move out in May will use Dr Minty if needed!


----------

